# Regain My Budgies Trust



## Charlie and Me (Aug 19, 2018)

Hi all,

I have a budgie named Charlie, we got him in Jan 2018 so he's only months old.
We got him hand-tamed and when we first brought him home he would snuggle into my neck. After about a month or two and he started not liking to get touched and he stopped snuggling. There was something that happened in between that I think might have caused this: one night we left a little color changing light in his cage (I read somewhere that some budgies are scared of the dark) and the next morning his attitude changed completely. He now gets scared of hands, and screams if you hand comes in the cage (and even more if you pick him up), and if you do get him out of the cage, he will fly straight back(every time)

I would love for him to be cuddly again, I will do ANYTHING to get him back to what he was when we first got him

Thanks, Breanna(newbie here)


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Hi Breanna and :welcome: to the forums!

Budgies are weaned around two months of age, which would make your little one around eight months old now  This means he's most likely hit budgie puberty, in which your previously cuddly and affectionate baby turns into a typical teenager 

Budgies are not cuddly birds naturally, and they usually dislike to be touched past the baby stage. He's just growing out of being touched, which is normal 

Here's a link with more information:

https://www.talkbudgies.com/budgie-behavior/358802-why-my-young-budgie-suddenly-aggressive.html

Meanwhile, you've come to the best place to learn even more about the best practices for budgie care. Be sure to read through the forum's many budgie articles and stickies to stay updated on everything! If you have questions after reading through everything, be sure to ask as we'd love to help.

We hope to meet little Charlie soon!

Cheers :wave:


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Hi Breanna and :welcome: to Talk Budgies

StarlingWings has offered you excellent advice.

Please take the time to read through the Site Guidelines, all of the How To Guides, the FAQs, the Budgie Articles and the stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.

Truly, the very BEST advice anyone can offer you is to take the time to read ALL of the stickies throughout the various Talk Budgie forums as well as the Budgie Articles we have posted.

These are great resources for Talk Budgie members and have a wealth of reliable information which will assist you to learn the best practices in caring for your budgies for their optimal health and well-being.

Site Guidelines
Posting on the Forums
Please do not use Emojis from Phones - use Forum Smilies Only
Let's Talk Budgies
How-To Guides
FAQs Frequently Asked Questions
Budgie Articles
List of Stickies
Be Prepared for Veterinary Expense
Avian First Aid
Why Quarantine?

A Heartfelt Plea to All Members
Guidance regarding Breeding Advice Threads

Recommended Minimum Cage Sizes
Essentials for a Great Cage
Resource Directory

When you upload pictures as attachments directly from your computer, tablet or phone, the forum automatically defaults to landscape. Additionally, the picture appears as what we term a "thumbnail" attachment.

To upload full-sized pictures with the proper orientation, please use a photo-sharing service such as Imgur and follow the steps in these instructions:
How to Post Full Size Pictures from a Photo Sharing Site
You can practice uploading pictures in the site's "Test Forum:
Test Forum

By the way, all photos entered in any of our forum contests must be a full-size photo and not a thumbnail attachment so it's good to know how to upload them! 

If you have any questions after reading through everything, please be sure to ask!

Glad you decided to join us and looking forward to seeing you around the forums.

:wave:*


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

Hi Breanna :welcome:

I agree with StarlingWings, that Charlie might just be growing up. I think the light is just a coincidence. When _most_ Budgies grow into the teenage phase, they will start to set boundaries with you and let you know that they no longer would like to be handled in that way, if at all. Of course as with all animals, they're individuals, where some personalities will stay very tame or even cuddly, but that is definitely not the majority. It's a bonus, and not something to necessarily expect with birds. Look at the Stickies in the Taming and Bonding section, and keep working with Charlie consistently. You might find that over time, he'll come to be a little closer again than he is now. But don't be too disappointed if he doesn't. It's the typical nature of birds .

We have a great amount of resources here for budgies, so be sure to read through our Stickies and Articles. Also the links above from FaeryBee. You'll find answers to many questions. To post pics, we recommend a photo sharing site, such as Imgur.


----------



## noraa92 (Aug 16, 2018)

When does the "teenage" phase typically start and roughly how long does it last for?


----------

